# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Foinn Seisiún books

## Perry

Foinn Seisiún 

I've been hearing about these books now and again. Anybody have any insight to them? I understand the tunes are arranged into "sets" which is appealing. Any other reasons to add these books to my growing collection of tunebooks?

I guess volume 1 would be the place to start?

----------


## Steve L

I wouldn't recommend the books without the CDs, but you'd be fine with the CDs without the books if your ear is good.  I like having both. The notation in the first book is often at odds with the recording which is annoying.  The later volumes seem better about this.  Some people think the settings are a bit generic but I think this is a great place to build a repertoire of "standards" and get used to moving from tune to tune in sets.  I'd also recommend some slow downer software as the tempos are a bit brisk for beginners (if that's what you are).  Overall, I think these are the best thing of it's kind out there I've seen.

----------


## CharlieKnuth

I like volumes I and II better than III, but I will admit that I have played more out of the first 2 volumes.  These are really good books and have a great selection of Irish tunes.  I like that they are arranged in sets, but you don't have to follow the recommend sets, except if you are playing along with the CDs.  The music on the CDs are played at a brisk tempo, but it gives you an idea of what the normal tempo for these tunes are.  I would recommend you purchasing them.  They used to be hard to find in the US, but hopefully not so much any more.

----------


## Jill McAuley

You can get the CD's in mp3 version on iTunes.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I should also mention that the music from the book has been put up on the publisher's website for listening and download as well.  I still recommend buying the real thing of course. 

http://comhaltas.ie/shop/detail/foin...book_volume_1/
http://comhaltas.ie/shop/detail/foin...book_volume_2/
http://comhaltas.ie/shop/detail/foinn_seisiun_3/

----------


## Galimando

The Foinn Seisiún series is fantastic.  I never dealt with the books, I only learned the tunes off the recordings and they were perfect for that. Make no mistake – they're boring, very straight and full of people making mistakes if you listen closely and certainly#not the kind of thing you'd sit down to listen to for enjoyment – but they're _great_ because the selection consists entirely of fairly reliable settings of basic session tunes.  The series provides a very solid foundation of tunes.

----------


## Steve L

Some of the things the harpist plays boggle the imagination! : )

----------


## chriss

Do the books have the backing chords?  I have the CD's and I can't hear chords behind the melody.
thx

----------


## Avi Ziv

chriss - I don't remember seeing chords in these books. In Irish traditional music the backing, in a way, is the improvisational part and there are no set chords for a given tune. That's one reason it's a little dangerous having multiple backers at a session, unless they are experienced playing together and know how to share the sonic and harmonic space

----------


## JeffD

Excellent books. Its fun to sight read through them, I have discovered many many gems, and found many tunes played at various sessions.

I don't have the CDs, but they could be handy.

----------


## foldedpath

What Avi said, about chords. As someone who plays melody on mandolin and also backs on guitar in Irish sessions, I think it's actually harder to learn how to back this music with chords, than it is to learn the melodies. 

Anyway, here's a good introduction: Alan Brown's "A Beginners Guide to Accompanying a Session" at thesession.org:

http://www.thesession.org/members/display/7960

----------


## Steve L

No chord changes in the Foinn Session books.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

I have Volumes 1 & 2 of Foinn Seisiún in MP3, You can get them from iTunes, as Jill mentioned.  I get MP3s from Amazon because there's less nonsense when making CDs or switching computers. 

 The more I play, the more I learn by year now. Recordings are the way to go for me most of the time now.  There's also a lovely lad, Dan, in our hood here in Portland that has made 32 CDs of session tunes.  Most of them are recorded in both fast and slow versions.  The CDs are at the bottom of the page here, and his email is here.  He'll send you a pdf catalog ... as the catalog is always being updated.

----------


## Bertram Henze

A slower alternative for beginners is The Virtual Session. There is notation along with the music, including chords. It is kind of an Irish karaoke, but great introduction.

----------


## chriss

> the backing, in a way, is the improvisational part and there are no set chords for a given tune


Yes thank you, I understand that part.  It's my wife backing on the guitar, and she's new.  (I'm new to it too -- it's just she's even newer than me.)  

Just like us melody players benefit from having a "generic" version of the melody to learn, presumably on our way to being able to express and ornament the tune, it would be a huge help to her, to start with a "generic" set of chords - a workable, plausible starting point, vs a "blank slate."  We've played for a year with the local session and she can pick up some of what goes by but not all.  We record it sometimes with a lil handheld, come home and listen and work out the chords.  But all that as you know is very labor-intensive -- hard with a "day job" kids + etc.  With a generic but workable starting point, it's a lot easier to find the points where somebody goes to Em instead of G, etc etc.

Anyway thanks,

----------


## Perry

> Yes thank you, I understand that part.  It's my wife backing on the guitar, and she's new.  (I'm new to it too -- it's just she's even newer than me.)  
> 
> Just like us melody players benefit from having a "generic" version of the melody to learn, presumably on our way to being able to express and ornament the tune, it would be a huge help to her, to start with a "generic" set of chords - a workable, plausible starting point, vs a "blank slate."  We've played for a year with the local session and she can pick up some of what goes by but not all.  We record it sometimes with a lil handheld, come home and listen and work out the chords.  But all that as you know is very labor-intensive -- hard with a "day job" kids + etc.  With a generic but workable starting point, it's a lot easier to find the points where somebody goes to Em instead of G, etc etc.
> 
> Anyway thanks,


Your wife may find this book helpful:

Celtic Back-Up Book/CD Sethttp://www.amazon.com/Mel-Celtic-Bac.../dp/0786640650

It's a really useful book and explains the "harmony" of Irish music....there are typical chord progressions/sequences that keep coming up in Irish music.

His "15 point plan" is worth the price of admission alone.  Also the playing on the CD is very tasty IMO.

----------


## chriss

> Your wife may find this book helpful:
> 
> Celtic Back-Up Book/CD Sethttp://www.amazon.com/Mel-Celtic-Bac.../dp/0786640650


Thanks yes - we do have that one and you're right it is indeed very helpful!  And yes the CD is terrific too.  We'd certainly +1 to the recommendation for anybody else out there on this thread, in a similar situation.

----------


## Perry

BTW I had started this thread and still can't find a place to purchase these books in the U.S. Any ideas? Also looking for Matt Cranitch's Take a Bow CD.

----------


## Steve L

Celtic Grooves Imports has them.

----------


## Perry

> Celtic Grooves Imports has them.


Thanks but I checked when I started this thread and Celtic Grooves was out of stock

----------


## Steve L

See if there's a Comhaltas chapter near you that gives lessons.  They might have some.

----------


## Perry

Thanks for the tip; I checked and there is chapter in my home town, Pearl River; a hot bed of Irish music  :Smile: 

Left a message for the chapter pres.

----------


## citeog

Perry,
If the Irish mob in Pearl River can't sort you out, you might try <www.ossianusa.com> up in New Hampshire. Charlie and Marylou have a great selection of books and they are as sound as a pound.

Paul

----------


## chriss

> a place to purchase these books in the U.S.


looks like they're avail on amazon here

----------


## Perry

Thanks but they want $35...looks like they are adding a premium to the price.

----------


## Perry

Thanks...but my AVG software *blocked a threat from Charlie and Marylou's site*

----------


## Steve L

Perry, you might do well to get the CDs or MP3s and then source the written versions online if you need them.  Between thesession.org and traditionalmusic.co.uk and other sites it's easy and free to get notation and the second site even has mando tab if you need that.  Those prices are pretty steep.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Thanks but they want $35...looks like they are adding a premium to the price.


Seller's explanation: 



> Sorry for the increased price, but this book is now out-of-print by Comhaltas and it has become necessary for me to have them printed in small quantities at an authorized vanity press here in the States, thus raising my cost considerably. This session book contains 116 songs.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next summer you might consider coming to Catskills Irish Arts Week (the week after July 4 week); I think I saw them up there this year, and I know there was a session specifically set up using them. Rockland always fields a big contingent anyway, so if you know the Pearl River/Nanuet/Garnerville group, you might be able to hang with them or get a ride. Just a thought.

----------


## Fretless

*Lulu*  prints and sells the books in the U.S. for Comhaltas.  All three seem to be in stock and sell for $23. You can also buy and download PDF versions (my preference) for $13.39.

Fretless

----------

Fred G

----------


## Perry

> *Lulu*  prints and sells the books in the U.S. for Comhaltas.  All three seem to be in stock and sell for $23. You can also buy and download PDF versions (my preference) for $13.39.
> 
> Fretless


Thanks for the tip...I bought them at LULU...I got the actual books; I like PDF's but I like "reel' books too.

----------

